# 500 Days of Summer



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Saw this trailer at the previews of Sunshine Cleaning. Looks really good, I'm gonna check it out next next month.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsD0NpFSADM[/YOUTUBE]

Has Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Zooey Deschanel in the lead roles. :3


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

Seems interesting..ill probably check it out


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

Comes out the same day Harry Potter does. I'll probably see this one the following week.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

I only see the Harry Potter movies on DVD. The chick playing Summer is hot.


----------



## LovesToSpooge (May 3, 2009)

meh, i already saw garden state.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2009)

Been interested in this one for a while, but don't really get the animated bit in the trailer.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

^^ Probably just another one of the visual metaphor-thing like that part where there are like 10 Summers on the bus.



Roy said:


> I only see the Harry Potter movies on DVD. The chick playing Summer is hot.



She has one of the sexiest singing voice I've ever heard.


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> ^^ Probably just another one of the visual metaphor-thing like that part where there are like 10 Summers on the bus.


Yeah, probably, just seems a bit out of place though.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

There was an animated part during the trailer? I didn't see anything :S


How do you even define a sexy voice?


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

He was holding this animated blue jay.

I dunno, but she has a very lovely voice. Have you seen Elf? She sung in that movie, gorgeoussssssssss. <3


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

I see it now.

The only thing I remember from Elf is Will Ferrel's retarded costume.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

That movie is like a family ritual to watch it every Christmas, so I got it down by heart.

Anyways, I'm sure if you youtube it, it will come up.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

Don't you guys have any better Christmas movies to watch? Cause I'm pretty sure the movie wasn't that great. XD

Is it the part when she's singing in the shower? I take it back, this movie is great.


----------



## Chee (May 3, 2009)

We also watch A Christmas Story as well. And Christmas Vacation.


----------



## Roy (May 3, 2009)

The only thing our family does is eat and then my parents spend the whole day sleeping


----------



## Vonocourt (May 3, 2009)

Chee said:


> We also watch A Christmas Story as well.


It amazes me that there are people who still haven't see that movie.


----------



## Chee (May 4, 2009)

That is pathetic. One of the best Christmas movies ever made.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 4, 2009)

The conversation about The Smiths in the elevator sold me. I wanna see this one.


----------



## Dango (May 30, 2011)

Bumping this thread because 500 days of summer is the only romance-related movie I can stomach and on the top of my movies list.
I've rewatched this quite a few times, adore the plot and the characters and how well the actors portray them.

JGL shines so well in this movie.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 30, 2011)

My roommates and I were flipping channels when came across the beginning of the movie. We then proceeded to seat ourselves and ignore the outside world until the movie finished.

We all thoroughly enjoyed it. Even the campiness of the musical dance number.


----------



## Dango (May 30, 2011)

Haha that musical dance scene was cringingly cute.

Have you seen this?
Alex Carpenter's cover

Its a sort of couplet to the movie. I adore it to bits as well.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Good movie. I really enjoyed it and thought that the whoreslut in the starring role portrayed the backstabbing bitchiness of women perfectly. 

And JGL played the down-on-his-luck romantic guy perfectly as well.


----------



## The World (May 31, 2011)

I like when he met Autumn, she was hotter. 

Even tho I would most def fuck Zooey Deshscahafhafal, she creeps me the fuck out sometimes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Yeah she was way hotter.


----------



## LayZ (May 31, 2011)

Awesome movie. I've always liked Zooey Deschanel in the other movies I've seen her in, but this role made me adore her. She's my favorite actress right now.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Would hit it. 


Although the girl at the end was hotter.


----------



## LayZ (May 31, 2011)

Of course, she was the hottest girl in the movie. But she had to be for the movie to end on a high note.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

True. Otherwise it would have been awful. I actually felt really bad for JGL's character at the end up to that point. Then I was like, "My man! " and felt satisfied.


----------



## Dim Mak (May 31, 2011)

What?! Summer > Autumn for suree. 

But yeah I have a crush on Zooey, so that's just my biased opinion.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Dat Autumn.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

Yeah 500 Days of Summer was an instant classic IMO.  Levitt and Deschanel were perfect in this. I not only like the concept, but how the director chose to present it.  Works quite well.  

I think my favorite part was 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Tom's (rather contradictory) broken hearted rant.  Found it all too amusing that her heart shaped birthmark became a cockroach shaped splotch  

That and 
*Spoiler*: __ 





when he falls deeply into depression.  The entire scene when he walks to the corner store in his robe is hysterical - but when he tells the couple, who are just holding hands, to go get a room  Killer stuff.  





 



Shaidar Haran said:


> My roommates and I were flipping channels when came across the beginning of the movie. We then proceeded to seat ourselves and ignore the outside world until the movie finished.
> 
> We all thoroughly enjoyed it. Even the campiness of the *musical dance number.*



 about died with the whole Han Solo reflection thingy.  




Dango said:


> Haha that musical dance scene was cringingly cute.
> 
> Have you seen this?
> 
> ...



Pretty cool.  Interesting that they did this.  



CrazyMoronX said:


> Dat Autumn.



Yeah she's easy on the eyes - no two ways about that.  

Liked the whole scene in the Bradbury building.  _Autumn_ was a nice twist.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, man, this movie was good. Makes me want to watch it again, and I never re-watch movies.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, man, this movie was good. Makes me want to watch it again, and I never re-watch movies.



...you wanna see Autumn again  hm?  

 jk - it's an awesome movie.  You never re-watch movies?  Wow, interesting.  I do quite a bit.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I will only watch a movie a second (and the extremely rare third time) if one of two (usually both) requirements are fulfilled:

1) It's epic as fuck. I mean like the best movies of all time epic.
2) More than 10 years have passed since first viewing.

The number of movies I've watched more than once is likely less than 30, and I've watched thousands of fucking movies.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> I will only watch a movie a second (and the extremely rare third time) if one of two (usually both) requirements are fulfilled:
> 
> 1) It's epic as fuck. I mean like the best movies of all time epic.
> 2) More than 10 years have passed since first viewing.
> ...



You gonna break precedence?   Hmm - come on - you know you wanna...


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 31, 2011)

I do kinda. But then again... I saw this pretty recently.


----------



## Time Expired (May 31, 2011)

^  keep us posted.


----------



## Luckyday (May 31, 2011)

I like the message of the movie.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 1, 2011)

Roses are red
Violets are Blue 
Fuck you, whore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 1, 2011)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Roses are red
> Violets are Blue
> Fuck you, whore.



Loved that part, but it felt too much like "The Lonely Guy" for me.


Will you be my valentine?
Think about it a bit.
If yes then good,
If not, who gives a shit?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Yeah, man, this movie was good. Makes me want to watch it again, and I never re-watch movies.



Fuck I know dude even movies I love I won't watch again  unless it pops up on TV and there's nothing else to do. This will go down as one of my fave movies ever. (it's effectively ruined all romcoms for me)  Sorry for the bump but I was trying to find similar to this because this is one of my all-time faves and I wanna see more like this.


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't casually utilize the term, but Levitt and Deschanel were perfect for their parts. Really, I just thought that the entire cast was fantastic in this one (along with the soundtrack).


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

I own this on Bluray actually. Fantastic movie, I also really loved it.


----------



## uchia2000 (Jun 17, 2011)

This movie helped me get over a girl. The part with reality vs. expectations was the best scene in the movie IMO.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jun 17, 2011)

Soooo no suggestions ?


----------



## Pineapples (Jun 17, 2011)

uchia2000 said:


> This movie helped me get over a girl. The part with reality vs. expectations was the best scene in the movie IMO.



That was a heart breaking part. The IKEA scene is also pretty great.

None from me. I normally don't watch these types of movies (as such I don't know works like it). I wouldn't have watched this movie if not for a friend.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jun 17, 2011)

Pineapples said:


> That was a heart breaking part. The IKEA scene is also pretty great.
> 
> None from me. I normally don't watch these types of movies (as such I don't know works like it). I wouldn't have watched this movie if not for a friend.


I'm with you. I don't normally watch romantic movies and such, and I wouldn't have watched the movie if it wasn't for this thread.


----------



## Ech?ux (Jun 17, 2011)

I also got over a girl with the help of this movie. Not entirely from this movie, but it painted a smile on my face when most people couldn't after a bad break-up. 

You might like Nick and Norah's infinite playlist.


----------

